# 16" Caribe



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's some shots of my pygos


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

lookin good man, but where's the full tank shot?


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I new I forgot something. Not a great pic, but ya get it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nice man, and way to go with the quick response, haha


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice pygos long is that tank for reference for size, nice looking pygos


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

bob351 said:


> nice pygos long is that tank for reference for size, nice looking pygos


It's a 72" tank


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

quick lol nice looking tank btw


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

bob351 said:


> quick lol nice looking tank btw


Chattin on AIM and refreshed!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

killer fish man how long have you had them and from what sizes?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Beautifull fish.....


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome tank and fish! I would love to have that setup!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

16" INCH CARIBA!!!??! LOL SICK WIT IT . . i guess i forgot or didnt know they get that big . . hope mine do in the 135 i got


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking monsters!







What are the dimensions on your tank?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I put the jpg of the full tank shot in MSPaint and got the X coordinates of the curser at the caribes jaw, tip of tail, and both sides of the tank at the same level as the fish and assuming the tank is 96 inches long the caribe is atleast 15 inches long. Being that it is at a slight angle that might account for the last inch so you are not exaggerating the size of the fish which was a wonderful relief. You have the biggest caribe I have ever seen.

You should put ornaments of known length to get some size perspective of your monster and take lots of pictures. You have a rare monster. How big was the caribe when you got him and how long did it take to achieve that size?


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

shanker said:


> I put the jpg of the full tank shot in MSPaint and got the X coordinates of the curser at the caribes jaw, tip of tail, and both sides of the tank at the same level as the fish and assuming the tank is 96 inches long the caribe is atleast 15 inches long. Being that it is at a slight angle that might account for the last inch so you are not exaggerating the size of the fish which was a wonderful relief. You have the biggest caribe I have ever seen.
> 
> You should put ornaments of known length to get some size perspective of your monster and take lots of pictures. You have a rare monster. How big was the caribe when you got him and how long did it take to achieve that size?


Well my tank is 72" x 21" x 18" - The way I got the measurement was when it rested against the 18" glass panel on the side of the tank, I marked his size on the glass with a grease pen then measured the length from end of the fish to the end of the glass. It was 1.75" and then added the other .25" of the other glass thickness = 18" total, making the fish 16" or just a hair under. I just got this caribe a few months ago and was very happy to pick it up. I got it from another p-fury member here, thanks again Twincities on the hook-up. According to him, the fish is 8 or so years old. I owned another 12" caribe from the same original shoal that I sold when I moved in 06. It was cool to get another one. I've had the other two pygos for about 2.5 years. I got the tern @ 5" and the piraya @ 5.5". I used to have 9 pygos between 7" and 12" in that tank. These days I like just having 1 big one of each pygos minus a wild red, which I'm looking for!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very cool. that is the largest caribe i have ever seen.

are they fairly active in that tank? or more territorial?


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

Absolutely amazing fish! Definately the largest caribe I've seen also. You could almost stand to get a larger tank for them lol


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

primetime3wise said:


> very cool. that is the largest caribe i have ever seen.
> 
> are they fairly active in that tank? or more territorial?


They are very active. The caribe would eat out of your hand if you let it, but I don't wan't to lose a finger or two. The caribe and the tern bully the piraya. Funny enough, the tern never has mark on it, while piraya gets a little beat up here and there. The caribe goes where he wants and the others move, I have seen a few flank bite on the caribe though. And yes, I'd like to get a bigger tank. Maybe in like a year or two I want a 300 or more.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you gonna build that one yourself?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

nice tank and fish!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Amazing how 3 pygos can fill out a tank. Sweet fish. Love that Cariba.


----------



## HugePiranha (Mar 7, 2005)

Killer!


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Excellent pygo's, lovely size. And unmarked! Nice set up also.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i really like that piraya


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

~11.25 inches....... I couldn't help it....... Jesus still loves you although St. Peter has more issues with you. Put some objects of known length in the tank and rephotograph it.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice fish....


----------

